# ROLLITUP MAPS?? Taking away anonymity?



## jpeg666 (Oct 3, 2012)

So....I just went to the new rollitup maps things and it seems like a good idea and I went to go rate a local hydro shop then I stopped and though wait....IF I rate this shop and my suername gets slapped on that review I am basically giving away my location.....

So my question is for those reviews are they anonymous or are the reviews linked to your screen name?


----------



## Admin (Oct 3, 2012)

Excellent Suggestion, I will submit a ticket to our dev team for the option of the review to be anonymous.


----------



## Admin (Oct 3, 2012)

Dev just got back to me, a checkbox has been added to make your review Anonymous


----------



## jpeg666 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for the quick response  Glad to hear that it was added I am sure a lot more people will be willing to add reviews to the site considering they can stay anonymous with their locations now


----------



## jpeg666 (Oct 3, 2012)

I just went to test write a review and it appears it doesn't notice that I am logged in under my username, Then When I click write a review it just takes me back to the main map.

Is the plugin not fully finished in regards to the review system? 

So for now we can only view and search?


----------



## Admin (Oct 3, 2012)

jpeg666 said:


> I just went to test write a review and it appears it doesn't notice that I am logged in under my username, Then When I click write a review it just takes me back to the main map.
> 
> Is the plugin not fully finished in regards to the review system?
> 
> So for now we can only view and search?


We implemented a login system for when you login to the forum it will automatically log you into the new system, Can you please do me a favor and logout of the forum and then log back in and try to post a review.


----------



## jpeg666 (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes sir


----------



## jpeg666 (Oct 3, 2012)

WoW okay so the review system works but the button is so bugged out it didn't hide my user name the letter spacing is all messed up for the button and it's barely noticble. I clicked it my thing didn't go through I refreshed sumbited and my freakin user name is slapped on the review...and I can't withdraw it so now I am screwed

I am a sad panda


----------



## Admin (Oct 4, 2012)

Hello Jpeg,

I switched your review to Anonymous, when you goto the page does it not look like this : http://screencast.com/t/9VWMIe54GS if it doesnt press ctrl-f5 on your keyboard this will make sure that you have all the latest design files. Can you try to leave another review it seems to work for me when I just tested it : http://screencast.com/t/TFQzGtxgxho0

Thanks for all the help jpeg, as with all new systems bound to be some bugs.


----------



## Eyes wide shut (Oct 4, 2012)

could the hydro shops not get in trouble aswell is the wrong thing is gets written? i could understand ratting dispensary's and other legal places but for the large amount hydro shops especially in the states its not legal to grow and the uk aren't aloud to sell to anyone they suspect people might be using to grow illegal crops? (correct me if i am wrong...)


----------



## brotherjericho (Oct 4, 2012)

Eyes wide shut said:


> could the hydro shops not get in trouble aswell is the wrong thing is gets written? i could understand ratting dispensary's and other legal places but for the large amount hydro shops especially in the states its not legal to grow and the uk aren't aloud to sell to anyone they suspect people might be using to grow illegal crops? (correct me if i am wrong...)


How are they going to know someone is growing MJ unless they ask them? Most hydro shops don't ask unless you start getting specific with questions so they can assist you.


----------



## Admin (Oct 4, 2012)

Lets not get to far off topic, if you guys could test that anon review for me that would be great, even if you just put test / test i can delete it after if you dont have a specific place to review.


----------



## jpeg666 (Oct 4, 2012)

admin said:


> Lets not get to far off topic, if you guys could test that anon review for me that would be great, even if you just put test / test i can delete it after if you dont have a specific place to review.


Yea guys help him out . Start a new thread about that. Just test the new anon review to help him verify that it is bug free for now


----------



## jpeg666 (Oct 4, 2012)

This is what it looks like for me good sir


----------



## Eyes wide shut (Oct 4, 2012)

sorry didnt mean to go off topic just a thought


----------



## Admin (Oct 4, 2012)

jpeg666 said:


> This is what it looks like for me good sir


Did you try pressing Ctrl f5


----------



## jpeg666 (Oct 4, 2012)

After Press Ctr f5 a couple times it fixed itself it looks normal now. Thanks for all the help and fast responses


----------



## kpmarine (Oct 13, 2012)

Could I get my one review on there changed to an anonymous one? I didn't rate anything that really helps locate me, but it's probably good since that's now an option.


----------

